
Feds Arrest Man Credited with Helping to Stop Ransomware Attack - brendan_a_b
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/08/03/541447479/feds-arrest-man-credited-with-helping-to-stop-ransomware-attack
======
TailorJones
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ransomware&sort=byDate&prefix=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ransomware&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

